# Odd/funny Uk Pub Names



## SJW (14/3/08)

I am after a little inspiration as I am after a good quirky name for my brewery or bar. I have got some time off soon and would like to get creative and make a big wooden sign to hang over the bar or brewery.
So I got to thinking about all those crazy UK Pub names and I hope to draw some inspiration from them, so lets have em.
I love all the Firkin ones.

Steve


----------



## kook (14/3/08)

Dirty Dicks?

The Cock & Woolpack?

edit - Those two are ones near my old work in London.

Interesting page here with a few names:

http://www.fatbadgers.co.uk/Britain/weird.htm


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/3/08)

Pub in Kettering called 'The Three Cocks" :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (14/3/08)

The fighting cocks


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/3/08)

Okay, I gotta say this one...

"The Cock and Pullet" h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (14/3/08)

hmmm,
overwhelming trend to use the word "cock" for you steve....??? :lol:


----------



## Steve (14/3/08)

KoNG said:


> hmmm,
> overwhelming trend to use the word "cock" for you steve....??? :lol:




The Cock Inn. phnarr phhnarr gufaww


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/3/08)

There's also

"The Half-Way Inn"  

Warren -


----------



## barfridge (14/3/08)

Reginald Q Fogherington's Beerpourium

or just the Beerpourium


----------



## RobB (14/3/08)

It's in Alaska, not the UK, but a friend of mine regularly goes to Skinny Dick's Halfway Inn.

Seriously.


----------



## dig (14/3/08)

There's a bottle store in Beaver, Colorado called, well, you can guess...
http://www.mikeadamsonline.com/Colorado_20...er_Liquors1.jpg


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/3/08)

dig said:


> There's a bottle store in Beaver, Colorado called, well, you can guess...
> http://www.mikeadamsonline.com/Colorado_20...er_Liquors1.jpg




LOL! What a cunning linguist!! :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## Dave86 (14/3/08)

Aside from innuendo, I was also thinking about this yesterday and I thought a good way to come up with a name with a bit of significance/story would to be look to my family crest, theres three ravens on it (thats taken obviously!) but looking at other branches of the family etc, can give some interesting combinations. so far I've come up with the Star & Raven (or the stark raven  ) The Orb & Chough or The Bee & Raven

Not the greatest names, but I'm still working on it!

Dave


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (14/3/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Pub in Kettering called 'The Three Cocks" :lol:
> 
> C&B
> TDA




Isnt that pub in the hands of those that own the three brothers arms in Macclesfield 

BDB


----------



## Wardhog (14/3/08)

The Kebab and Calculator




I've watched far too much Young Ones in my time on this Earth.


----------



## yardy (14/3/08)

Steve said:


> The Cock Inn. phnarr phhnarr gufaww



ot a bit but i used to drink at the Cock Inn, Sibson, my pommy father in law swears he once heard on the local radio of a bloke that was caught speeding nearby to the pub, the newsreader described the event as "a man caught speeding last night was pulled up by the cock"

cheers


----------



## Insight (14/3/08)

The Dog in the Bathtub?

http://www.nerdsfromhell.com/terms.htm


----------



## ben.robinson (14/3/08)

Beer and Bullshitters


----------



## crozdog (14/3/08)

Years ago while travelling in the US, I spent a few nights in a place in Seattle called "The Dog House"! :super: 

I also like the name of the Sydney pub called "The Bird in Hand"


----------



## bugwan (14/3/08)

I've had a few pints at a pub called the "Snooty Fox" in the UK - (Snooty pronounced to rhyme with booty).

If you're after innuendo, just call it the Penis Bar.


----------



## schooey (14/3/08)

I vaguely remember going to this place called Haisely's Knob (sp?) near Warwick in the UK, and having a few opints and a feed in a place called The bald Knob Inn.


----------



## Cracka (15/3/08)

Seldom Inn


Or how about a local NSW one " The Wobbly Boot "


----------



## schooey (15/3/08)

Good ol' Bogga...


----------

